# Wanted



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

I have bought yet another steel retro Merckx and want to fit a 7410 group to it (which i 90% have already), does anyone know where i coiuld get a DA 7410 Italian threaded BB from ? thanks Ian

ps not sure why the BB description did not come up in the "headline"


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

Pic or it didn't happen. We want to see the bike


latman said:


> I have bought yet another steel retro Merckx and want to fit a 7410 group to it (which i 90% have already), does anyone know where i coiuld get a DA 7410 Italian threaded BB from ? thanks Ian
> 
> ps not sure why the BB description did not come up in the "headline"


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

This is the frame only at this stage . BIN off eBay .


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

*Looks great!*

Man oh man! That looks close to my size too. 58cm. Love it!I don't know how I missed seeing that on eBay. I am always keeping an eye on Merckx's.


latman said:


> This is the frame only at this stage . BIN off eBay .


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

It was listed as a 57 c-c top and seat tube and i don't think it had been on there for long . I had my heart set on a Motorola MXL but decided to get this when it was there in front of me . 


edited to see where the other photo went ????


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

ah .. must remember to upload ....


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

its here now and I'm excited.


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

Well I have built it up and ridden it with a Chorus ISO Square taper 102mm BB , the 42 ring JUST clears the chainstay and It will have to do till i get the JIS 103mm BB


----------

